# after bath walk



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

bathed the girls the other day so disided to take my cammera on a walk with the girls. (as usual couch potato Gypsy didnt want to come)



















































































































































































the only dog i know who blincs when you point the cammera at her lol 


































































































































































































this dear ran right by me and the girls between the trees that seperate the feilds i walk, it was amazing, i think thats go to be the closest one had come past me.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great photos. Love the ones in motion


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal I could look at your photos all day long, your girls are wonderful .... I really mean that, super cockapoos ....


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww... you take beautiful pictures!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing photos Kendal, I love your girls xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww look at the gorgeous colours of your girls.....so we NEED to keep a chocolate one and a black and white one and a chocolate and white one and....... J xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pics. I love Delta, amazing colour and her face is very pretty, those eyes are to die for.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i like having them all different, you allways know who is who. lol but that doesnt stop me calling them the wrong names, "gy...Inca" "Del..cho" "Inca no Echo whait Delta il get it right one day" 

Inca and Delta are never far from eachother, Not always good as Inca like to run after Birds, but Delta is being good and atleas just standing still if not coming to me when i try and call Inca Back. 

lol Echos mudy legs were because she dropped her ball in a deep puddle, lol no way was she leaving it there lol luckely this one didnt sink, lol if they sink she spends a couple of minutes digging the watter till she cant see anything them walks off, looking at me as if i had plucked it from the water(hadnt gone nearit)or i will magicaly produce another one.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

That is how we ended up with 8 shih tzu's as we wanted different colours - then the Schnauzers - now we only have 1 colour in the cocka's we might need to go for additional colours - only kidding I think 

Lovely photos and dogs - beautiful...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love seeing the photos of your girls Kendal!


----------

